# Carved in rock



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I just pick up Greg Kihn's book Carved In Rock (2003). It's a collection of about 20 to 30 short stories told by musicians like Joan Jett, Ray Davies, Eric Burdon, Ray Manzarek and so on.

One of the story is told by Greg Kihn about the tales of Brian Jones (Rolling Stones) and Chas Summer (Muscle Shoals Studio engineer) on a journey to countryside of Morocco in North Africa to record the Master Musicians of Jajouka. While in Morocco before starting thier journey to the mountains, they get invited to an auction where Brian was the successful bidder for a *magical gazing mirror*... 

Good light (and funny) reading.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Chapters/Indigo sells it as a bargain book right now for about $5 on-line (a little more in stores). At that price you can't go wrong.


----------

